# Advice on which DCC



## sbendall (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi there,

I am in Australia and currently using DC on my G scale layout, I am looking at swapping this to DCC but still unsure which DCC kit would be best. I have been looking at Roco Z21, NCE and Piko

Z21 looks great and like the idea of using iPad as a controller, but with a 3 amp output this system is too low.

So it now down to Piko and NCE, both kits can have the 10amp output, and there is advantages of the NCE as it has the db9 connection at the front to allow computer link up, however the draw back I see with the NCE and g scale outside is the decoders for the switches. Piko have a switch decoder that can have 4 switches connected and is enclosed is a weather proof housing, the NCE is a circuit board only so how is this meant to be protected when installed in an outside garden railway.

Advise on these systems would be great, thank you in advance.

Simon


----------



## John Power (Jan 1, 2014)

You need to match your turnout decoders to your turnout's requirements rather than to your command station. There are a wide range of turnout decoders and brands that you can choose from that would work perfectly well with the NCE or PIKO system.

Others more knowledgeable than me can make suggestions. That said, I think alot of people on here seem to stick to manual turnout controls for outside setups.
 
I have recently had to consider this and here are some other considerations (aside from your issue about weatherproofing) I thought about:
 

1 What is the current required to reliably operate the turnout and does the decoder suit the turnout switch action (solenoid or switch motor).
2 Should that current come from the track (ie your expensive dcc power) or a separate transformer. This is influenced by how partial you are to running wires across your setup and how widely dispersed the turnouts will be.
3 Do you need feedback? 
4. Using one decoder to control multiple switches is very cost effective but requires lots of wiring if the turnouts are widely dispersed.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The beauty of DCC is that you can use any decoder with what ever DCC control system you chose. If you purchase the NCE system you will be able to control a PIKO decoder, or many others that are available. Another great feature is the simple wiring needed to control switches, pick up power and signal from the rail.


----------



## sbendall (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Mike, 

Thank you for your reply, wow I did not know that I could use the NCE DCC control system but use the Piko switch decoder. That is good news as the NCE decoders for G scale are not weather resistance and they would not last. 

It really sounds like the NCE system could be the best way to go 

Thanks 

Simon


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The only time I advise people on a decoder to not be used is when you find an older decoder that does not have all the features needed for the newer command stations. 
One is the original LGB 55020 decoder made by Lenz. This unit is serial commands only and only CV 1-4 can be programmed. This is OK if you are only going to use the MTS 1 system forever. 
If you have the newer command stations with voltage outputs over 21 volts, then the older MRC G scale decoders (AD322/324) may fry as the spec was 21 volts. 

So, be sure you download manuals and understand the specifications on decoders for max voltage, and max current. 
Many decoders have the motor rated the same as the whole decoder, but you must subtract the current drawn by lights/servos/smoke units and the motor gets the remainder as the max.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I would recommend also joining a user group for what ever DCC system you buy. There are many on Yahoo. The most active group seems to be the NCE user group. They have several users in Australia. 

[email protected] 

You can find the other. 

Dennis


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't read the fine print in any of the NCE manuals lately, but I seem to recall that they're only legal in U.S. and Canada. (I think other countries have regulations similar to our FCC's "Part 15" reguirements.) Am I wrong? 

I'd think it could be at best a pain, having to have someone "sneak" it in. 

JackM


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Regarding iPad throttles, you could do that with any system using free JRMI software as long as you have an interface to the loconet. I have Digitrax command station with a PR3 linked to a computer running JRMI. I have an android phone and an android tablet and the app is free, called engine driver. The phone connects to my wireless network and controls the trains, and soon to be switches. 

Using the JMRI software and android (phone/tablet) throttles is by far so much easier to run and program the decoders instead of deciphering the digitrax throttle display and buttons. You can name your locos and select them from a list on your phone. 

The software is here, http://jmri.sourceforge.net/ and the engine driver app is available in the Google play store for free. There is an app for Apple, but I'm not sure what it is called or the price.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Regarding NCE switch decoders: I use NCE SwitchKat decoders to drive LGB switch motors. Each decoder is sealed with RTV Silicone in a small electronic project box next to the motor. They've been outdoors for over 3 years with no problems. 

http://falconer-family.org.uk/images/dcc/NCE_SwitchKat/DSCN1796b.jpg 

http://falconer-family.org.uk/images/dcc/NCE_SwitchKat/DSCN3382b.jpg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Simon,

I'm going to be using Train-Li DCC switch machines on an NCE system, as have others like Ron / bodsrailroad: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/114039/Default.aspx 

The computer interface attracted me to NCE as well. 

BTW, here's another great DCC resource: 
http://www.elmassian.com/dcc 

===>Cliffy


----------



## mainerich (Feb 2, 2010)

JMRI Software?

This is interesting.

How do you use it?

Decoders in all of your engines? Switches?

Please tell us more!


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

JMRI is an add-on to DCC, needing a decoders in each engine, as well as a DCC controller that has a computer connection. Such as SPORG or NCE or MERG.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are considering DCC using an ipad/iphone etc., have a look at this system that was just recently introduced. It uses either a Massoth or Lenz central station, a Raspberry Pi controller with wifi and rocrail software. It is a very economical way to go... 

http://www.dcc-control.de/ 

Fire up the translator! 

Keith


----------

